# Google Voice allows number change – or keep old number for $20



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

As found on Google Voice Blog:

Make your secondary Google Voice number permanent

Wednesday, June 8, 2011 | 2:35 PM

Until now, if you changed your Google Voice number, ported your number to Google Voice, or opted in for the Sprint Option 1 integration (where your Sprint number becomes your Google Voice number), your previous Google Voice number remained on your account for 90 days before it was returned to Google.

Since many Google Voice users grow attached and become closely associated with their Google Voice numbers, we're making it possible for users in any of the scenarios above to permanently keep the previous Google Voice number on their account.

This means that calls made and text messages sent to your previous number will still reach you, however, your new primary Google Voice number will display on caller ID when you make calls or send text messages.

To keep a previous number on your account, log in to Google Voice, visit the Settings tab, and click "make permanent" next to the number that you want to hang on to. There's a one-time $20 administration charge to make it permanent, and the process is instantaneous.

Visit the Google Voice Help Center to learn more.

Posted by Eugene Goldfarb, Software Engineer

Original post HERE.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

This is pretty cool actually. I have been waiting for vzw to do the same type of integration that sprint does (doubt it though...). Although I do wish I could take my gvoice number from other gmail account and add it to the same one.


----------

